

Can good developers be good CEOs? - chintan39


======
kinj28
Both roles are 180 degree apart. both needs very different skillset to deliver
awesomeness. Having said this, you cant judge if good programmer will be a
good CEO or not untill he functions as a CEO or if he had previous experience
of being a CEO.

------
kirkus
If the good developer has good management and business skills then yes they
can.

------
chewxy
From a sample size of one: there exists a very famous developer-CEO: Bill
Gates

~~~
jesusmichael
Bill was a terrible programmer... So was the facebook kid

~~~
LarryMade2
He did a great job on the TRS-80 Model 100 OS, very nice integrated
environment, good UI and BASIC.

I think some good or crappy developers could make great CEOs, its not how you
code but how you handle decisions and manage a business. Different skills,
some have it, some don't.

Lets think of some developers that went on to be great CEOs; Richard Garriot
(origin Systems). Nolan Bushnell (Atari). That "facebook guy" seems to do
pretty well for himself and company. Also those two Google guys.

I think part of it is more a desire on such developers to change gears and
become more business management oriented. Some folks might enjoy the change or
challenge, others might not be suited or resent not being developers anymore.

~~~
jesusmichael
What... the question was not "programmers that did well" it was "Can GOOD
programmers be CEOs?" The ones that have made it big were mediocre at best....

------
alttab
Can they be? No, they are programmers. Can they become? More interesting
question!

------
jesusmichael
they can't...

